# aikido clip



## tntma12 (Aug 24, 2007)

Came accross this clip on youtube and thought it was an awesome clip of an aikido demonstration.  Just figured I would share with everyone


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent video, Tim.  Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Yari (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice

Thanks for sharing!

/yari


----------

